# I now know why I had low ratings when I used to Uber.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I always told the passengers how much their fare was at the end of the trip.
I now realize that the passengers were charged considerably more than what Uber showed me they were charged.
I had a 4.15 rating but was still active after taking one of their $50 classes.
December 31st 2015 was the last day I Ubered, and quitting was one of the best decisions I've ever made.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm having trouble understanding why you would have any such interaction with the client. You're not a waiter presenting the tab


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Most of the passengers asked at the end of the trip, so I started telling all the passengers in anticipation of them asking anyway.
This was back in 2014 and 2015 and the passenger app may have improved since then.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Most of the passengers asked at the end of the trip, so I started telling all the passengers in anticipation of them asking anyway.
> This was back in 2014 and 2015 and the passenger app may have improved since then.


Do they tell you the price of the ACTUAL fare the rider pays in your market? Up until recently they didn't over here, and I am guessing you were telling them how much you were making, not the actual fare. Don't be offended, as I found out a few weeks ago, an alarming amount of people did not know how they actually got paid.

So to be clear you know the amount that was displayed on your phone was the amount you made after they take out fees and commission, not the price the rider pays right?

Either way, it is clear this wasn't for you, and I would suggest avoiding anything customer service related lol


----------



## Vktinez (Jun 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Do they tell you the price of the ACTUAL fare the rider pays in your market? Up until recently they didn't over here, and I am guessing you were telling them how much you were making, not the actual fare. Don't be offended, as I found out a few weeks ago, an alarming amount of people did not know how they actually got paid.
> 
> So to be clear you know the amount that was displayed on your phone was the amount you made after they take out fees and commission, not the price the rider pays right?
> 
> Either way, it is clear this wasn't for you, and I would suggest avoiding anything customer service related lol


Kodyhead, can I piggyback a question off of your previous comment? "was the amount you made after they take out fees and commission, not the price the rider pays right?" So, what pops up on my phone is all mine? When will taxes come out of this money? Is there a thread that I can go read to learn more about this part of the Uber equation and how do I contact Uber with questions?

Thanks


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Vktinez said:


> Kodyhead, can I piggyback a question off of your previous comment? "was the amount you made after they take out fees and commission, not the price the rider pays right?" So, what pops up on my phone is all mine? When will taxes come out of this money? Is there a thread that I can go read to learn more about this part of the Uber equation and how do I contact Uber with questions?
> 
> Thanks


Do you think the people who think they make more money on lyft dont know the amount they see when the ride is over is before they take the commission out? Vs uber After the commission is taken out....

I only ask because an alarming amount of people dont know how they got paid on uber, only makes sense that they still dont on LYFT lol


----------



## Vktinez (Jun 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Do you think the people who think they make more money on lyft dont know the amount they see when the ride is over is before they take the commission out? Vs uber After the commission is taken out....
> 
> I only ask because an alarming amount of people don't know how they got paid on uber, only makes sense that they still dont on LYFT lol


Kodyhead, I apologize, but I did not understand your response.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What they were charged is between them and Uber. Your responsibility or role is pick up, driving safely and drop off. I never engage in conversation regarding cost to customer. From a driver's perspective it is a waste of time, money and effort. If it becomes an issue the ride doesn't happen. They get an estimate before hand and the app tells them when the ride is completed.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Do you think the people who think they make more money on lyft dont know the amount they see when the ride is over is before they take the commission out? Vs uber After the commission is taken out....
> 
> I only ask because an alarming amount of people dont know how they got paid on uber, only makes sense that they still dont on LYFT lol


I've been driving for 7 months and Just realized that. Lol


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vktinez said:


> Kodyhead, can I piggyback a question off of your previous comment? "was the amount you made after they take out fees and commission, not the price the rider pays right?" So, what pops up on my phone is all mine? When will taxes come out of this money? Is there a thread that I can go read to learn more about this part of the Uber equation and how do I contact Uber with questions?
> 
> Thanks


Taxes come out when you pay them based on that number you see on your phone that you earned. We are independent contractors working for a 1099.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I dont understand how you had any info about it. I hit "end trip" right when theyre getting out. Sometimes my earnings pop up right away but more often in takes a minute, sometimes several minutes. Often ive driven a couple miles before i know.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Do they tell you the price of the ACTUAL fare the rider pays in your market?


Back in 2014 they did. Then they switched to showing what you made after fees sometime in 2015.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> I'm having trouble understanding why you would have any such interaction with the client. You're not a waiter presenting the tab


Exactly, a big mistake to engage them at all. You say hello, confirm name and destination and drive to destination. I would listen to audiobooks that interest me which served a duel purpose. Hopefully I would be learning something and this would act as an inducement to the PAX to shut the hell up. Of course the rare ones that wanted to talk, I was always polite with, but confined my responses to short replies.

The driver that wants to engage every PAX and be Mr. or Mrs personality is making a big mistake. Most of these PAX look at you less then dirt to begin with. You are begging them for a low rating. With the TIP option being added, I see drivers making the error of engaging in order to get the tip. Again, a big mistake. Nothing has changed. Perform the drive, be polite and 1 star those that do not tip. Rinse and repeat. Follow this strategy and you should maintain a decent rating, as you do not give these scum PAX a reason to low rate you. Some will do so for no other reason then spite. ie; They do not like your nationality, how you look, dress etc, but nothing can be done about them.

Also, its not a bad idea to either keep a bag on the front seat, or to keep the front seat pulled up close to the dash to give the PAX more "Room" in the back. I always do the former with the proviso that I do not argue with a PAX that insists on sitting in the front seat, simply telling them that it is their choice as to whatever their preference is. This is to the benefit of the ones that are too stupid to realize that you want them to be in the back.

Finally, any hint of attitude or problem when they get into the vehicle. Cancel immediately. Otherwise you are most certainly destined for a one star.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Exactly, a big mistake to engage them at all. You say hello, confirm name and destination and drive to destination. I would listen to audiobooks that interest me which served a duel purpose. Hopefully I would be learning something and this would act as an inducement to the PAX to shut the hell up. Of course the rare ones that wanted to talk, I was always polite with, but confined my responses to short replies.
> 
> The driver that wants to engage every PAX and be Mr. or Mrs personality is making a big mistake. Most of these PAX look at you less then dirt to begin with. You are begging them for a low rating. With the TIP option being added, I see drivers making the error of engaging in order to get the tip. Again, a big mistake. Nothing has changed. Perform the drive, be polite and 1 star those that do not tip. Rinse and repeat. Follow this strategy and you should maintain a decent rating, as you do not give these scum PAX a reason to low rate you. Some will do so for no other reason then spite. ie; They do not like your nationality, how you look, dress etc, but nothing can be done about them.
> 
> ...


Me:
1. No single pax in front seat - safety/liability issue - "sorry but in the event of a collision you're MUCH safer in the back"
2. Music just slightly past normal speech volume - less talky talky. *** Let the pax dictate conversation, ie. If THEY aren't talking, STFU....
3. If pax seems chatty, ask about weather, plans for the day, weekend, etc...... Let THEM talk about THEM
4. Avoid ANY and ALL responses to ANY questions or comments with regard to politics/religion, etc. Most times people ( in general, not just pax ) aren't interested so much in your opinion on either as much as they are in using it against you.
5. Yes, absolutely. If they're being an ass to begin with, you're not likely to win them over by doing/saying ANYTHING. Either stfu or find an excuse to politely cxl. And as I stated elsewhere; I'm fairly certain that cxl/dnc disables their ability to rate vs. just cxl. Not absolutely certain though


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Exactly, a big mistake to engage them at all. You say hello, confirm name and destination and drive to destination. I would listen to audiobooks that interest me which served a duel purpose. Hopefully I would be learning something and this would act as an inducement to the PAX to shut the hell up. Of course the rare ones that wanted to talk, I was always polite with, but confined my responses to short replies.
> 
> The driver that wants to engage every PAX and be Mr. or Mrs personality is making a big mistake. Most of these PAX look at you less then dirt to begin with. You are begging them for a low rating. With the TIP option being added, I see drivers making the error of engaging in order to get the tip. Again, a big mistake. Nothing has changed. Perform the drive, be polite and 1 star those that do not tip. Rinse and repeat. Follow this strategy and you should maintain a decent rating, as you do not give these scum PAX a reason to low rate you. Some will do so for no other reason then spite. ie; They do not like your nationality, how you look, dress etc, but nothing can be done about them.
> 
> ...


Do the passengers hear the audio book or do you use a headset? I've wanted to listen to audio books but figured my ratings would tank anyway I did it.

Speaking of tipping, the pax seem a lot more angry now that tipping is being introduced, even though it isn't even here in my market yet. Seems like every other ride the pax start talking about it with disdain.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Do the passengers hear the audio book or do you use a headset? I've wanted to listen to audio books but figured my ratings would tank anyway I did it.
> 
> Speaking of tipping, the pax seem a lot more angry now that tipping is being introduced, even though it isn't even here in my market yet. Seems like every other ride the pax start talking about it with disdain.


I've had a couple pax say that they'll stop using uber if the tip option comes. Ask if they'll use Lyft "fk no" how about taking cabs or bus? "Of course, tipping isn't pushed onto you like with Lyft and soon uber"

Okay pay twice the amount. Got it.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> I've had a couple pax say that they'll stop using uber if the tip option comes.


 Oh God I hope they keep their word. I so hope that is true. No one wants these rides anywhere. Typically they go six blocks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I always told the passengers how much their fare was at the end of the trip.
> I now realize that the passengers were charged considerably more than what Uber showed me they were charged.
> I had a 4.15 rating but was still active after taking one of their $50 classes.
> December 31st 2015 was the last day I Ubered, and quitting was one of the best decisions I've ever made.


Nah most pax would be smart enough to know that if they were being charged more than what you told them, is not your screwing them, it's UBER. 
That's not why you had low ratings. You obviously were not very good at what you did.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah most pax would be smart enough to know that if they were being charged more than what you told them, is not your screwing them, it's UBER.
> That's not why you had low ratings. You obviously were not very good at what you did.


Yeah. I'm kind of a hard ass and even I have to say that if you have a 4.1, you're definitely doing something very very wrong. Maybe your driving. Maybe your trying too hard to engage, etc. But there's something very telling about that low a rating. Of course, as I state constantly, it'd be REALLY nice if we were made privy to why directly as opposed to the "go guess" policy as current.....


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Exactly, a big mistake to engage them at all. You say hello, confirm name and destination and drive to destination. I would listen to audiobooks that interest me which served a duel purpose. Hopefully I would be learning something and this would act as an inducement to the PAX to shut the hell up. Of course the rare ones that wanted to talk, I was always polite with, but confined my responses to short replies.
> 
> The driver that wants to engage every PAX and be Mr. or Mrs personality is making a big mistake. Most of these PAX look at you less then dirt to begin with. You are begging them for a low rating. With the TIP option being added, I see drivers making the error of engaging in order to get the tip. Again, a big mistake. Nothing has changed. Perform the drive, be polite and 1 star those that do not tip. Rinse and repeat. Follow this strategy and you should maintain a decent rating, as you do not give these scum PAX a reason to low rate you. Some will do so for no other reason then spite. ie; They do not like your nationality, how you look, dress etc, but nothing can be done about them.
> 
> ...


I pretty much do the same things and have found my ratings have improved. I start by asking how thier day is going and they normally ask me the same thing and I always respond with a great thanks for asking. I keep the radio off and the a/c to a comfortable temperature. I let them know if they get too hot or cold please let me know and I'll adjust the temperature to thier liking. I don't engage in small talk unless they first initiate the conversation. I ask questions about themselves (people love talking about themselves) and always respond with a comment... like that job seems very rewarding or that sounds like a fun place to visit.. or I bet you're very proud of your children. I always thank the passengers at then end of the trip and tell them to have a good night/day, great weekend and to be careful when exiting (on busy streets). And ALWAYS look in the back seat to make sure they haven't left anything. I don't provide bottled water, snacks, aux cords or USB charger. But will provide a portable USB charger battery only if they request.

My biggest problem right now has to do with Lyft users that have scheduled multiple stops . I had one on Saturday which need to stop at a department store and he said that he was only going to be there for five minutes. I nicely informed him that I was only getting paid five cents per minute to wait. And told him that after five minutes I would end the ride if he wasn't back in time. I ended up staying 20 minutes out of the kindness of my heart. Not only did he not leave me at five star rating but he didn't even leave me a tip he just said simply I'm sorry it wasn't his fault the cashier was slow. I don't mind stopping at a convenience store but stopping at a fast food restaurant or a drugstore or department store I believe is asking a little too much from your driver. Anyone know of a good way to inform the passenger that you cannot wait more than five minutes without them getting upset and leaving you a one star rating? My other thought was to report them to lyft letting them know that I excessively waited at their stop and wanted to be reimbursed for my time however I doubt seriously that they would take any action on this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I've been driving for 7 months and Just realized that. Lol


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Mikek999 said:


> I pretty much do the same things and have found my ratings have improved. I start by asking how thier day is going and they normally ask me the same thing and I always respond with a great thanks for asking. I keep the radio off and the a/c to a comfortable temperature. I let them know if they get too hot or cold please let me know and I'll adjust the temperature to thier liking. I don't engage in small talk unless they first initiate the conversation. I ask questions about themselves (people love talking about themselves) and always respond with a comment... like that job seems very rewarding or that sounds like a fun place to visit.. or I bet you're very proud of your children. I always thank the passengers at then end of the trip and tell them to have a good night/day, great weekend and to be careful when exiting (on busy streets). And ALWAYS look in the back seat to make sure they haven't left anything. I don't provide bottled water, snacks, aux cords or USB charger. But will provide a portable USB charger battery only if they request.
> 
> My biggest problem right now has to do with Lyft users that have scheduled multiple stops . I had one on Saturday which need to stop at a department store and he said that he was only going to be there for five minutes. I nicely informed him that I was only getting paid five cents per minute to wait. And told him that after five minutes I would end the ride if he wasn't back in time. I ended up staying 20 minutes out of the kindness of my heart. Not only did he not leave me at five star rating but he didn't even leave me a tip he just said simply I'm sorry it wasn't his fault the cashier was slow. I don't mind stopping at a convenience store but stopping at a fast food restaurant or a drugstore or department store I believe is asking a little too much from your driver. Anyone know of a good way to inform the passenger that you cannot wait more than five minutes without them getting upset and leaving you a one star rating? My other thought was to report them to lyft letting them know that I excessively waited at their stop and wanted to be reimbursed for my time however I doubt seriously that they would take any action on this.


I'd leave out the "only .05/minute" complaint because to a pax that's exactly what it is; A complaint. Is there any specific policy with regards to wait times ? Do you HAVE to wait per Lyft ? If not, I'd just inform them that I cannot wait longer than 10 minutes and take the ding. 5 minutes becomes ten minutes becomes twenty minutes REAL quick. Sometimes you just have to suck up the ratings hit. I had a pax req a ride out to a restaurant to pick up food. Of course, I wasn't made aware that on a busy Saturday she hadn't even placed an order yet. "I'll just be a minute" turned to 10. I called and she got irritated. Said just a few more minutes. That turned to 15. I called again and told her I couldn't wait much longer. She spoke with the host and, judging by the convo I could hear, her food wasn't anywhere near ready. "Just a few more minutes". Long story short; I waited almost a half an hour before I finally ended the trip and left. ( it was in my first month ) Of course I got a 1 star. I now tell them up front that I personally will not wait ANY longer than ten minutes and that they'll need to req another Uber at 10:01. I've had a few issues with pax over it as well as a few 1 & 2 stars. But like I advise them; If I'm not expected or required to wait any longer than 5 minutes at pick-up, I'm certainly not waiting much longer for them to do X, Y, or Z. Holding fast at 4.86 which is good enough for Uber and good enough for me. But don't ever intimate complaints to pax. It's not professional and it can turn a 5 star into something else really quick. Just my .02


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> I'd leave out the "only .05/minute" complaint because to a pax that's exactly what it is; A complaint. Is there any specific policy with regards to wait times ? Do you HAVE to wait per Lyft ? If not, I'd just inform them that I cannot wait longer than 10 minutes and take the ding. 5 minutes becomes ten minutes becomes twenty minutes REAL quick. Sometimes you just have to suck up the ratings hit. I had a pax req a ride out to a restaurant to pick up food. Of course, I wasn't made aware that on a busy Saturday she hadn't even placed an order yet. "I'll just be a minute" turned to 10. I called and she got irritated. Said just a few more minutes. That turned to 15. I called again and told her I couldn't wait much longer. She spoke with the host and, judging by the convo I could hear, her food wasn't anywhere near ready. "Just a few more minutes". Long story short; I waited almost a half an hour before I finally ended the trip and left. ( it was in my first month ) Of course I got a 1 star. I now tell them up front that I personally will not wait ANY longer than ten minutes and that they'll need to req another Uber at 10:01. I've had a few issues with pax over it as well as a few 1 & 2 stars. But like I advise them; If I'm not expected or required to wait any longer than 5 minutes at pick-up, I'm certainly not waiting much longer for them to do X, Y, or Z. Holding fast at 4.86 which is good enough for Uber and good enough for me. But don't ever intimate complaints to pax. It's not professional and it can turn a 5 star into something else really quick. Just my .02


Ten minutes???
Holy cow! I would never wait ten minutes. I would rating be online just waiting for a ping for those ten minutes. I would feel better about myself even if I'm not making money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rubidoux said:


> I dont understand how you had any info about it. I hit "end trip" right when theyre getting out. Sometimes my earnings pop up right away but more often in takes a minute, sometimes several minutes. Often ive driven a couple miles before i know.


No wonder Uber takes hours to show earnings sometimes now.
To PREVENT you from sharing information with the Passenger now !

This company . . .


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

You can sense if someone wants to chat or not. Yesterday I did a few pools and never talked to anyone. I got about 4 five stars after a few hours and went home. Bring up small talk conversations. Out of 15 rides I get one or two that want to get into a deep conversation about family or their career. Some try to act like they're better than you because you're an uber driver. If I feel like they're patronizing me, I'll bring up education because I have a degree from a reputable college. I also drive a shiny lexus so that also kind of helps. Most of them are pretty nice though. They just want to get to their destination.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ten minutes???
> Holy cow! I would never wait ten minutes. I would rating be online just waiting for a ping for those ten minutes. I would feel better about myself even if I'm not making money.


Believe me; Now that little "five minutes is up" window pops and I'm gone


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

In 1,500 rides I can only think of two or three pax who asked me what the fare was. Most often I'm asked "How does this work? Do you bill me or do I pay cash?"


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> In 1,500 rides I can only think of two or three pax who asked me what the fare was. Most often I'm asked "How does this work? Do you bill me or do I pay cash?"


The correct reply to which is, of course, "Sorry. Cash only. That'll be $100. Tip NOT included."


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> So to be clear you know the amount that was displayed on your phone was the amount you made after they take out fees and commission, not the price the rider pays right?


IIRC back then in 2014 the amount displayed was the amount the rider paid, at least in the area I was driving in.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> In 1,500 rides I can only think of two or three pax who asked me what the fare was. Most often I'm asked "How does this work? Do you bill me or do I pay cash?"


I've not done 1500 rides yet... but I've probably had 5 times as many pax confused and asking how they pay.


----------

